# Grey Knights WIP pick heavy



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Got started on my Grey Knights, nothing finished up yet but I am making progress. 

Be gentile, I know I'm not winning any Golden Demons just trying to get a nice table top army done. 

Pretty much all around started with a black under coat, base coated Vallejo gun metal grey, high lighted with Vallejo silver and then washed with Asurmen blue. 

All the gold was done tin bitz then high lighted with Vallejo polished gold and washed with Devlan mud. 

Blue bits are Mordian blue then high lighted with Ice blue. 

Red is all Merchite red base then P3 Khador high light red on top. 



























































































Its funny I had to get a picture of how much I had to lower my dish down to shoot these hah.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Sweet photo set-up! I'm so jealous.. 

Painting is really good too! I love the blue tint on your minis. Well done!


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

It was probably funnier with me laying on the floor taking those hah.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice stuff. The gradient on the dreadknight sword is really good, and the silver is wicked.

I think you should brighten your golds up a bit, maybe wash with sepis instead, and then highlight over the wash. The darker colour works pretty well on the bigger areas, but it gets lost on the smaller models.

The red on the landraider also looks very bright compared to the scarlet on your infantry, is this just becasue it hasn't been washed?

Great start, will keep my eye out for more :victory:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great start to your GKs.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of updates, crazy life gets in the way. I should have some new images up soon though


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I still can't believe how well the powersword came out... BTW, did the airbrush needle work for you?


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Sweet Grey Knights Justindkates, Really like the blue tent to the armour, gives them a cool looking effect! 

Keep it up +Rep


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

CLT40k said:


> I still can't believe how well the powersword came out... BTW, did the airbrush needle work for you?


Sadly no, I'm about 100% positive the air brush its self is fucked. : /


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

An update! 


No its a lie, I have been working my ass off but I did have some lovely girls come up to my studio before I had to leave for Florida. 

So until I get time to paint more Grey Knights this is the next best thing right?


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome. Just awesome


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Looking really good. I like the blue tint on the silver as people have already said. It's different from just the plain old silver I've seen on a LOT of grey knights. Sadly I won't be able to do something like this for the commission work I'm doing. 

For the red and white areas on the tank, thin masking tape might help the edges to be straighter, if you need it, but that's nitpicking on my part.


----------

